# DIY stores malaga area



## sisterslk (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there,
My partner has owned an apartment near Calletta for 30 years and has recently had it refurbished. It has been an expensive project but looks lovely.

There are still a few minor things to do to finish it but all of his work has been organised by a Spanish woman who 'caretakes' properties and the jobs have been good but very expensive.

We would like to market its rental from UK now and also spend more time there ourselves leading up to our early retirement in two years when we will be out there for a few months of the year. 

Can anyone tell us where there are DIY stores similar to B&Q, Wickes, Homebase etc between Malaga and Nerja? We would like to do the rest ourselves and will be back out again in 5 weeks. 

Also I am a registered nurse and independent nurse prescriber with my own business as an aesthetic nurse for botox and fillers. Does anyone know of any other nurses practicing in the same areas as I am looking at providing treatments to expats as we shall be spending more time out there. I shall still be traveling back to the UK to cover my Knightsbridge and Essex salons/clinics/private home visits regularly.

Many thanks


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

there is a Leroy Merlin and a Bauhaus very near Malaga airport - you can see them from the motorway A7


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Leroy Merlin is good but can be expensive. Search Google for Bricolaje (DIY) around Malaga and you'll find there are loads more:

Bricolaje en la provincia de malaga


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I think Bahaus is the best


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

There are: AKI, Leroy Merlin & Bauhaus in Malaga and a B&Q 'Depot' in Granada. I agree that Bauhaus is probably best stocked.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sisterslk said:


> Also I am a registered nurse and independent nurse prescriber with my own business as an aesthetic nurse for botox and fillers. Does anyone know of any other nurses practicing in the same areas as I am looking at providing treatments to expats as we shall be spending more time out there. I shall still be traveling back to the UK to cover my Knightsbridge and Essex salons/clinics/private home visits regularly.
> 
> Many thanks


There's Aki, Wortens, leeroy merlin, that I can think of?????


Check that your nursing qualifications are recognised and are ratified in Spain

Jo xxx


----------

